# Xorg: Fatal server error

## asp

γεια χαρα!

προσπαθώ να βάλω στο σύστημα μου τον Χorg server σύμφωνα με "The X Server Configuration HOWTO".

αυτό που έκανα ήταν

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make && make modules_install

```

στο /etc/make.conf  οι μεταβλητές VIDEO_CARDS,INPUT_DEVICES,USE:

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 

κάνω το emerge

και όταν δώσω startx  δεν παίζει.

το /var/log/Xorg.0.log είναι

```

[   767.029] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[   767.029] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   767.029] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 i686 Gentoo

[   767.030] Current Operating System: Linux thegnome 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Wed Sep 7 21:45:02 EEST 2011 i686

[   767.030] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 

[   767.030] Build Date: 08 September 2011  09:45:41PM

[   767.030]  

[   767.030] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

[   767.031]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   767.031] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   767.032] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep  9 22:18:32 2011

[   767.033] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   767.033] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   767.033] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   767.033] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   767.033] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   767.033] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   767.034] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   767.034] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   767.034] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   767.034] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   767.034] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   767.034] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f5d80

[   767.034] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   767.034]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   767.034]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[   767.034]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[   767.034]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[   767.036] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27ae:1b50:5602 rev 3, Mem @ 0xd0200000/524288, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0300000/262144, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[   767.036] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:1b50:5602 rev 3, Mem @ 0xd0280000/524288

[   767.036] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   767.037] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   767.037] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   767.038] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   767.038]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   767.038]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   767.038]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   767.038] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   767.038] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   767.038] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   767.038] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   767.038] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   767.038] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   767.038] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   767.038] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   767.038] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   767.038] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   767.039]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   767.039]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   767.039]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   767.039] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   767.039] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   767.039] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   767.039] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   767.039]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   767.039]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   767.039] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   767.039] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   767.040] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   767.040] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   767.040] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   767.040]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[   767.040]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   767.040]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   767.040] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   767.040] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   767.041] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   767.041] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   767.041]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   767.041]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   767.041] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   767.041] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   767.042] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   767.042] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   767.042]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.2.0

[   767.042]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   767.042] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   767.042] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[   767.042] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[   767.042] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   767.042] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   767.042] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   767.043] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel

[   767.043] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[   767.043] (II) Unloading intel

[   767.043] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

[   767.043] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   767.044] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   767.044] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   767.044] (II) Unloading vesa

[   767.044] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   767.044] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   767.044] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   767.044] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   767.044] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   767.045] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   767.045] (EE) No drivers available.

[   767.045] 

Fatal server error:

[   767.045] no screens found

[   767.045] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   767.046] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   767.046] 

```

εχει να κανει με τα modules intel,vesa,fbdev...

ξέρει κανείς τι πρέπει να κάνω?

thanks in advance,

--asp

EDIT:

#lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

----------

## parapente

Έχεις κάνει emerge το πακέτο xorg-drivers; Μόλις το κάνεις θα μπει και ο driver για την intel κάρτα γραφικών.

----------

